# help start dnsmasq when eth0 times-out? [SOLVED]

## ccosse

Hello, I have a computer configured as a wifi hotspot/router.  Eth0 is cable to upstream dhcp server (Comcast/etc).   Wlan0 is a usb wifi adapter and the target interface of dnsmasq.  Starting dnsmasq necessarily attempts to start eth0 ... I guess for dns-forwarding purposes? ... If eth0 does not obtain an ip (i.e. not plugged in) then dnsmasq fails to start and I cannot connect via Wifi to the router, which is my problem.  I need dnsmasq to start even if eth0 fails to get an ip.  Thank you for any help!

-CLast edited by ccosse on Tue Feb 05, 2013 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lost+found

Hi,

You could try a few things...

- edit /etc/init.d/dnsmasq to depend on net.wlan0 instead of just net

- bridging wlan0 to br0, and and set interface=br0 in /etc/dnsmasq.conf

- rc_depend_strict="NO" in /etc/rc.conf

----------

## ccosse

Dear lost+found,

Thank you v.v.v.v.v much!  I did options 1,3 from your suggestions and it works like I want now.  Thank you again!

-Charles

----------

